# Flooding



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Nuff said


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha they have just chopped down a load of trees in reading doh!

J
Xx


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

Builders have started to build even more houses on flood plains near me and this week the heavy machinery got stuck in all the water and mud!! They have even had pumps on the land to try to clear some water as it's too deep to even get the roads built before the houses!

Why someone would want to buy a house built on flood plains is just beyond me! :lol:

Eve
x


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've heard of worse. In Peterborough they had a load of old clay pits dug by the brick companies. They then used them as landfill sites for waste. Finally they put some top soil over them and built houses. I dread to think how long it will be before the houses start subsiding. I think they stuck some methane monitors in the ground to keep an eye on it...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Blame the farmers!
They want to kill all the badgers for no good reason (Cows give badgers TB- culling badgers just spreads the TB around as they desert the set for a new home).
Now their sheep are adding to the floods!
_
According to Countryfile (programme on BBC1) sheep overgrazing the land adds to the flooding problem farther downstream._ http://www.farmersguardian.com/home/lat ... 50.article


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Legend has it that there is a JCB under one of the new estates down the road - got stuff so well that they just left it.

Times like this I feel lucky to live at the top of a hill. Incidentally gritters out tonight.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ation.html

Is this dude for f****** real!

"Mr Pickles added that the response effort in flood-ravaged Somerset did not need the extra cash."

Mr Pickles needs to get his fat a*** out the pie shop and open his f****** eyes!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

great picture from Twitter.

Good advert for this make of double glazing and its "draft proofing" seals, shame about the lock!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jesus!

J
xx


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Really feel for those flooded with no obvious respite in sight.

I blame loads of things:

Building on flood plains - stupid planners
Lack of action from water authorities - always paying out to shareholders with not a thought of the maintenance ohhh and the ever present dredging (right) and a lack of reinvestment into the structure
Farmers who fail to clear out ditches and waterways
The general rubbush we ALL permit to the slung into waterways

Sheep farmers don't have that much inpact = those hills have been farmed by generation after generation

And actually the demands for high building projects to house whoever - there are thousands of properties in the area I work in which are empty for various reasons - find owners and get them sold/rented!

We have to stop building on this small island of ours - we are sinnking under the weight of all the bodies using all of the resources in this country. I am seriously begining to worry that this small island may sink literally and figuratively under the requirements that are made of it.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

The wife said the reason we are getting all this flooding is because the UK is sinking, with all the people they are letting in


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fut1a said:


> The wife said the reason we are getting all this flooding is because the UK is sinking, with all the people they are letting in


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> Really feel for those flooded with no obvious respite in sight.
> I blame loads of things:
> Building on flood plains - stupid planners
> Lack of action from water authorities - always paying out to shareholders with not a thought of the maintenance ohhh and the ever present dredging (right) and a lack of reinvestment into the structure
> ...


 What xenophobic twaddle! There's plenty of room to build many more properties if the architects and engineers are listened to and not browbeaten by greedy building companies and councils. There are plenty of brownfield sites available in the UK and high rise developments can actually be made to not look a complete eyesore, just visit Denmark! I'm waiting for the summer hosepipe ban and 'drought!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

But foreigners weigh more than good, honest, hard working Brits!

I like how the Daily Fail is comparing these floods to natural disasters around the world despite the fact that no one has actually died as a direct result of them, and generally it's causing property damage and inconvenience. Still, we're more important than foreigners, so it's worse when it happens to us...

Anyway, the government should spring into action now that all the rich people in the Berkshire have been affected. :wink


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

we arent all rich that live in berkshire lol and Wraysbury is now the top for news, my mums friend is devasted that their house is ruined (again) and that the several million ££££ flood defence that they put in 5-6 years ago has totally failed

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> we arent all rich that live in berkshire lol and Wraysbury is now the top for news, my mums friend is devasted that their house is ruined (again) and that the several million ££££ flood defence that they put in 5-6 years ago has totally failed
> 
> J
> xx


I'm sure you're not all rich.. but lots of the people in the affected areas are rich and I'm sure the government will now demonstrate that we've had the money and resources to deal with this all along.

But lets maintain some perspective here. This isn't a disaster like the floods in Philippines or India where thousands die and entire towns are wiped off the map. It's terrible for the people affected, but they're not fighting for their lives. There's no humanitarian crisis.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

spike said:


> great picture from Twitter.
> 
> Good advert for this make of double glazing and its "draft proofing" seals, shame about the lock!


I think they need to put some keys in those keyholes


----------

